# cover scent



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I am going to start bow hunting this year and would like to know what kind of scent blocker I should use on my clothing.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Your going to get a mixed bag responce on this one. But I have had alot of luck with either the Dead Down Wind product line up or the White Lightening spray. I usually wash all my cloths in Scent Lok Clothing wash before the season starts, put it in the dryer to re-activate it. and put it in a scent lok bag with some of those Earth Scent Wafers. Seems to do the trick for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I do use a little Wildlife Research scent blocker, but I think what is more important is I take a trip through thick cedars if available, on the way to the stand. Wash my clothing in scent free wash and then they go into an air tight tub until I head to my stand. I'm not sure how much all of this helps, but knowing the wind will do you more than any of it.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I use ( orignal )sent shield products...If you can take a quick shower befor you head out, do so...Always hunt with the wind in your face, or away from the direction you think deer will most likely come from...I use H.S. scent bags for all of my gear...I get dressed after I get to my farm...Something else I do is wash my bow with unsented soap, and spray it down every time I go out...Just take your sent control to the xtrems at all times...Good luck...


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

I always carry a variety of scents for my hunts, even though its extra weight, it is worth it. Depending on the surroundings is what determines what I mask myself in. I am a believer in the waffers and the scent lock clothing. Their are price tags on a lot of the scents and I do feel that with scents you pay for what you get. The funny thing is, is that the best scent I have found for hunting in pine trees is actually just a little bit of pinesol. So maybe its not what you pay for it, maybe its just trial and error. Good luck.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I take and put everything that will be going into the field with me, besides the bow, and put it into a rubbermaid tub that has 2 packs of earth scent wafers in it. When I get to the field I spray down with some earth scent(you smell like a glop of mud). Thats all I do, my clothes never see the house besides to get washed ONCE a year also. The tub stays in the back of the vehicle or the garage. Strongly suggest a pair of good rubber boots also, 1200G thinsulate will work good into november.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Cover scent is an entirely different thing than scent eliminator. I have found that cover scents are not needed if you practice good scent elimination and discipline. If anything, I think they often actually draw game's attention to you.

In my experience, if a person de-scents before the hunt, washes his clothes in scent eliminating detergent, uses scent blocker clothing or, as I prefer, a light Scent Lok liner suit under whatever camo pattern hunting clothing I need, and sprays down with scent eliminator such as Dead Down Wind, you will be good to go.

Of course, scent discipline means storing your de-scented clothing in clean plastic bags (which I then put in snap lock lid bins), putting them on just before and taking them off immediately after the hunt, and not wearing them for a quick stop at the gas station, McDonald's, ect, along the way.

I also use boots with Scent Lok lining. These are washed in scent eliminating detergent, air dried outside, then bagged. I don't wear them while in route, I take the bag with and put them on when I get where I'm going.

As an aside, I almost always use some sort of attraction scent on wicks or scent bombs around my stand. It serves to not only attract game, but position them for the shot. The type depends on what I'm hunting and the time of season...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If there's pines or cedar trees in you area you could do what my dad always did back in the 80's; tie up a garbage bag with all your clothes and a could pine branches for 2 weeks before season starts. It's not the best, but it's affordable if you don't have much money.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with NDTerminator. I believe a strong "cover" scent can actually draw attention to the hunter, IMO you are better off trying to go for "scent free", now, as long as your breathing, your stinking, but by washing in scent free detergent, showering with scent free soaps you can greatly reduce your human BODY ordor, but your human ordor will NEVER be concealed as long as you are alive and breathing.
I wash and bag everything using scent eliminating detergent, I shower before I go out (if i cant i wipe down pits and crotch with those scent eliminating baby wipes) and my clothes never go inside if their not bagged. I also wash them over again once a week if im hunting hard.
I do not use any scent-lok style clothing, I just cant justify spending $200+ on something that will only reduce my scent by 15-20%. And using my system and sticking to it (that means not getting lazy at it) I have had extremely good luck fooling noses.

Oh yeah, no matter what you use, always hunt the wind, even with scent-lok.


----------



## plotter_14 (Aug 20, 2007)

I switched last year from the hunters specilties to the white lightning made by scent blocker and will probably stick with it this year too. Make sure you use the shower products too, those seem to help.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Bareback makes a good point. Much as I hate to, I stay away from high octane spicy/strong smelling food during bowhunting and brush my teeth in baking soda based toothpaste before I go out. I chew chlorophil base gum while hunting. If you can find them, Clorets Gum is the same stuff as sent eliminating gum and a heckuva lot cheaper...


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have my huntin jacket and pants washed in scent-killer soap, and put them in one of those giant zip-lock baggy's. The other clothes i'm wearing, I spray myself down in scent-killer spray. If possibly I also like to take a shower with scent-killer soap before I go out.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Apple flavored Skoal.  I don't buy the whole scent blocker clothing. Just give my clothes a wash every so once in a while with baking soda, stick them in an air tight container with some cedar branches and play the wind. The more natural products you use the better, IMO. Cedar branches, manure, dirt, etc.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

bowtechin said:


> ...manure...


 uke: 
Wow, so is it safe to say you camp alone in deer season? Lol. Cedar branches, great, dirt, great, but manure... eww... That was a new one to me, lol.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just dont use cedar or cow pies if theres no cedars or cows where your hunting.

I almost always make a point to step in a few wet ones if im hunting pasture with cattle in it.


----------

